# Julia Roberts ink



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Good look for this Tim Burton lookalike.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1364852/Julia-Roberts-fan-82-tattoos-face-body.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's kinda creepy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good things she's prettier than those tattoos make her out to be


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you say, obsessive?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

obsessive


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Dr Phil could cure him. I listen to him and I want to crawl out of my skin.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yikes. If I were Julia I'd be paying people at the TSA to alert me if he ever entered the country


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow...that's just one step away from turning into a stalker...i'd hire a body guard!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Night Watchman said:


> Dr Phil could cure him. I listen to him and I want to crawl out of my skin.


LOL Good one


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Good look for this Tim Burton lookalike.


I think he looks more like Chris Sarandon.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think he looks more like bat-sh*t crazy.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> I think he looks more like bat-sh*t crazy.


LMAO! I just spit my drink out onto my laptop!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jaybo said:


> LMAO! I just spit my drink out onto my laptop!


Ahhhh..nothing makes me feel more like I have had a successful day than making someone spit-take or choke laughing. Thank you, brutha.


----------

